# LongHorn Cheese



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Whats the deal?

I can't find it locally anymore. Safeway said they can't get it anymore. The others never carried it.

I've only found a couple of places where I order it online, and shipping is $$$.

Why? Is it becoming extinct? 

I can't believe there is no or little demand for LongHorn Cheese

???


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Longhorn cheese is nothing more than mild cheese formed in long tubes. Not every cheese factory is equipped to make it that way. There's a factory store that I frequently stop at which makes longhorns in cheddar, colby, colby jack, and gouda. In stores, it's usually sold as half rounds. At the factory store, depending upon what's being worked at the time, there will be odd ends of one or another type available cheap. Currently I have a chunk about a foot long of irregular colby longhorn @ $2.96 a pound.

Martin


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Most places it's just called colby cheese......same thing.....


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Colby cheese - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I know what you mean, I love Longhorn cheese! The only place I've found it in several years now is a small local chain store. It's running $4.99 a pound right now. 

In fact, I have two half-moons (16 ounces each) in the fridge right now and just finished eating a couple of thin slices right before reading this post, lol!

You might try any smaller stores near you or Amish, if you have them. Hope you find some, good luck!


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

I won't argue that it is just Colby, I don't really know. I do know the half moon cheese I get now, doesn't taste like Longhorn cheese used to taste. Of course, lots of things don't.

What I really would like is something we used to call 'rat' cheese. It was hoop cheese, but fairly dry. Our meat processing place used to order us a hoop every time we had a calf processed.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, been looking online.
I've found colby longhorn, colbyJack longhorn, gua?? longhorn, and
Longhorn.

I've also read those descriptions and definitions. Confusing, some say colby, some say mild chedder, all say it's a shape.

I wish shipping wasn't so high $.

I think I'm gonna try Broad Run Cheese house on line, LongHorn, unless anyone has recommendations.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Longhorn cheese just refers to the shape.

What Is the Difference Between Longhorn Cheese & Cheddar Cheese? | eHow.com


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Longhorn Cheese is not a type of cheese, but rather an American term used to indicate the size of a block of cheese.

It is a long cylinder about 1 1/2 feet (45 cm) long, and 8 inches (20 cm) wide, weighing about 13 pounds (6 kg.)

To make Longhorn Cheese, at the time of forming the cheese it is pressed into a cylinder-shaped mould, then wrapped in plastic to age. Even if the cheese is to be cut for sale, it's still usually let age as a whole first.

A Moon is a round slice, cut horizontally through the cheese. The thickness and therefore weight of a "moon" will vary.

The cheese is usually sold in half-moon chunks, which is a half of a moon.

The actual cheese is usually Colby or mild cheddar, but it can even be Monterey Jack. It will always be a firm cheese, though.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

L.A. said:


> Well, been looking online.
> I've found colby longhorn, colbyJack longhorn, gua?? longhorn, and
> Longhorn.
> 
> ...


Broad Run is an excellent place....don't forget to ask if you get a senior discount!  I order from the Middlefield Cheese Co-op in Ohio - call them and ask if they have longhorn?? Middlefield has a 40 # block for $2.40 a lb I think...??? Their # is 440-632-5567 and they offer a senior discount on Tuesdays....


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

luvrulz said:


> Broad Run is an excellent place....don't forget to ask if you get a senior discount!  I order from the Middlefield Cheese Co-op in Ohio - call them and ask if they have longhorn?? Middlefield has a 40 # block for $2.40 a lb I think...??? Their # is 440-632-5567 and they offer a senior discount on Tuesdays....


Thanks,,,but what makes you think I'm a senior?

hehe


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Longhorn cheese just refers to the shape.





jwal10 said:


> Longhorn Cheese is not a type of cheese, but rather an American term used to indicate the size of a block of cheese.


I'm not sure I exactly agree with these statements. Maybe that's the modern version, but Longhorn (and Colby) cheese made the old fashioned way definitely have a different, softer texture than regular cheddar and a different taste also. 

Here are a couple of blurbs from the Wikipedia page, under Properties: "Colby is similar to Cheddar, but does not undergo the cheddaring process. Colby is a softer, moister, and milder cheese than Cheddar because it is produced through a washed-curd process."

"Longhorn is the best known style of the American Colby cheeses. "Longhorn" cheese refers to a mild Cheddar or Colby cheese made into a long orange cylinder."

The total article is here: Colby cheese - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Up until the late 70s you never saw cheese in the stores here labeled Colby. There was Cheddar, Sharp Cheddar, Extra Sharp Cheddar, and Longhorn. My mother worked in a small store that had their own meat and cheese counter, and when they ordered it, they ordered Longhorn for its flavor, not shape. 

So basically, it is a Colby cheese, but even some Colby is stronger than traditional Longhorn cheese. It's kind of like a cross between American and Cheddar. If you laid them out side-by-side and did a taste test, you'd definitely notice the difference in texture and taste. 

The only reason I was aware of all this was beacuse, when I first started having trouble finding it, I thought maybe I could make my own at home and did lots of research, lol. 

L.A. - if you can find Colby in packages in the store, some of it might do in place of Longhorn. Squeeze it and if it gives pretty easily, then it's more likely to taste the closest to Longhorn. If it's hard or pretty hard, then it's not going to have that soft texture and is going to taste more like the sharper cheddar. It varies a lot from brand to brand and store to store. Again, good luck!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Callie, all of the longhorn type cheeses can also be make in large units. Thickness of the wheel or cylinder make a big difference in how it cures. Big wheel cures at a certain rate and is generally very slow for the outside and inside to become the same. That's where your best cheddar comes from. Longhorns are most common as a 6" cylinder and cure evenly and rapidly. That's why they are always mild. The best of the longhorns are supposedly the 4" deli which is seldom available as odd ends at my nearest source. 

Here's one where all of their cheeses are longhorn and you can get an idea of what's available: Wisconsin Cheese Factory, Cheese Wholesaler & Supplier | Cady Cheese 

Martin


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Martin. Wow, 50,000 pounds of cheese a day, I'd be in hog...er uh...rat heaven, lol!  Ooh, some of those flavored cheeses sure sound good!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Well, Callie, Wisconsin IS America's Dairyland and where many American cheeses originated. The factory that I frequent isn't as big as many others but closest to the state's capital market. I sometimes think that they try to please too large a market for variety but never have failed to please. As a result, much of what they make apparently isn't available at the store. At the same time, never know what's going to be available behind the last cooler window. May be 8-ounce ends of a deli gouda or a foot section of colby. They are more basic than Cady but that may change with yet another big addition recently. Wisconsin cheese| Arena Cheese | wi cheese curds | Madison gift baskets | summer sausage | Colby | Cheddar | Swiss |Wisconsin

Martin


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Long horn cheese (colby) makes me smile. It was my Papaw's favorite cheese and when we went to visit him we often brought him a package of it. He'd dig right in. I don't eat much cheese myself and he passed awhile back and I haven't thought about longhorn cheese in years! 

Thanks for bringing those memories back. ^_^


----------



## Foxy (Oct 13, 2009)

Growing up in WI it seemed like every small town had it's own cheese factory. Some made better brick some better chedder, etc. This place has always had the best (to me) longhorn style colby...it's denser and drier than most. They also have a great smoked chedder and squeeky fresh curds!

Kugels Cheese Mart - Wisconsin Cheese, Gifts and Collectibles.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks, everyone.

I'm glad I'm not only one who loves longhorn and thinks colby just isn't the same.

I'm gonna check out all those online stores. I'm going to have to ante-up the shipping as after reading all this,,I'm now craving longhorn or even some curds.

Again thanks


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

After 2 nights of a little searching, best suggestion would be a drastic change of location. Quest was to locate a cheese factory in Wyoming that makes longhorn. That pretty much ended with not being able to find any cheese factories! Wondered why could be in a state known for cattle. That was answered when I find that there are less than 30 licensed dairy farms in the entire state. (I passed by that many in a 25 mile round trip today in 3 townships.) I suspect that every drop of milk produced in Wyoming is used for everything except cheese. Thus all cheese has to brought in from other states, increasing cost to where the market may not bear it. Especially so if the nearest production facility may be 500 miles away. 

Martin


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Back in the 40's, the Longhorn Cheese Dad bought was nothing like everyones suggesting. It was a Very aged cheese, think NY sharp, aged a few more years. I havent ever been able to find it again, either


----------

